# Questions by a newbie wannabe



## ProudFossil (Aug 19, 2010)

I will make this short message long (don't I always).

My wife and I have possibly gotten the bug to rv. We do travel a lot, 30+ cruises, 20 foreign countries on three continents, trips to Idaho, California, Oregon, Wyoming, Colorado, Texas, Nevada, etc., etc., generally by plane (UGH!!!) and hotels. We have several questions.

1. I have gone to the web sites for several manufacturers and have been shocked at the prices. This led to possibly buying used. Questioning local dealers I have been told any class C newer than 2000 with less than 50k mileage probably will be okay. The easiest way to determine if the unit is okay is to look for visible damage. In essence there are two kinds of rv owners, those who take care of the unit and those who do not give a damn. And that attitude shows. True or False?

2. It is possible to get good deals at online repo auctions. True or False.

3. And if it is true how to determine if the unit is worth a bid. Is there any guideline as to percentage of used retail price to be the highest bid in order to cover any necessary repairs? What to look for?

4. And finally, since we have never been in an rv (except to look at our son's trailer) where are good sources on the ins and outs of rving? How to replenish the water and propane. How to dispose of waste. etc., etc.

Thank you in advance.
Michael Dietz


----------



## JSSML (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess what your looking for is the camping 101 hand book in a couple of paragraphs. Well there are great deals to be had from Repo companies. The problem with these is they are repo's. It is what it is and comes with no guarantee. If you are a fixer upper kind of guy it is a good way to buy. If you look in the local market your in you can find some good deals. Craig's list is one source. Also befriend a local dealer. They sometimes will have people come in with trade in units that are coming in. If you have a larger vehicle you can also look at maybe a travel trailer rather than Class C or A. Just a little something to think about. For your first RV I wold stay away from repo units though. 

Propane can be purchased from most gas station and waist water is dumped on exit from the CC.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site :welcome:

Just like houses, cars, etc., there are those that take care of things, and those that don't. I'm not going to answer on the repo - just beware. Some one tells about their horrors at what the previous owners did when they knew the bank was going to take it back http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/1482-somethings-fishy.html

So far as the RV101 class you are looking for, why not take a trip with your son? I got my mother to take a trip with us one time, and she made the comment "Your father would have never been able to do all that" :rotflmao1:


----------

